# Störe und Regenbogenforellen zusammen im Teich



## Heiko53 (21. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte Forellen und __ Störe zusammen im Teich halten. Fressen Forellen auch nachts, ich möchte die Störe im dunkeln füttern da die Forellen sonst alles wegfressen.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2014)

Hi Heiko, 

was hat der Teich denn für ne Fläche der "Tiefwasserzone", Wasservolumen (10l ?), Menge des Wasserzufluß, max. Temperatur im Sommer zu bieten?

MfG Frank


----------



## Heiko53 (22. März 2014)

Hallo Frank der Teich hat Zulauf von einer Quelle ca 12 Grad  1,5 Meter tief 40 m³ . Gruß Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. März 2014)

Hi Heiko,

Regenbogenforellen fressen zwar auch nachts den einen oder anderen "zappelnten" Happen (__ Kleinfische, zappelnte __ Würmer, Insekten an der Oberfläche, __ Molche ect.) da sie Bewegungen mit dem Seitenlinienorgan orten können. Wenn das Futter sich aber nicht bewegt und nur ruhig am Boden absinkt/rumliegt (Kunstfutter) sind sie auf ihre Augen angewießen und erwischen im dunklen nicht mehr allzuviel.
Ein Rinnsal aus einer direkt in Teichnähe gelegenen Quelle bringt bei Forellen nicht so viel auch wenns Quellwasser schön kühl ist. Quellwasser ist beim Austritt aus dem Boden fast sauerstofffrei, es muß daher mit "einigem Getöse" in den Teich stürzen (die Quelle sollte also auch eine größere Wassermenge bringen) um die Wasseroberfläche an Einlauf aufzureißen

(so ne Wasserführung wie hier bei der Source de Gillarde - die größte Kartsquelle in Frankreich -  muß es aber nicht sein) - auf den Fotos im Herbst nach dem trockenen Sommer ist die Quelle auch schon fast versiegt)

MfG Frank


----------



## LotP (24. März 2014)

Was das Wasser angeht, bei mir gibts gleich hintern Haus Forellenteiche, welche von einem relativ kleinen Bach gespeißt werden. Quelle ist ca. 500m entfernt, und legt vllt.70 Höhenmeter höher. Das Wasser wird also ordentlich bewegt.

Von dem Bach kommt ca. 50% durch die Forellenteiche, Rest läuft aussenrum und wird nach den Teichen wieder vereinigt.

Ist wirklich ein kleiner Bach (so im durchschnitt vllt 30-40 cm breit und ein paar cm Tiefe), aber so ganz unterschätzen würde ich die Wassermenge trotzdem nicht, ich denke dass es immer noch mindest 1 l/s ist.  Auf die Menge muss man erst mal kommen mit ner eigenen Quelle im Garten.

Prinzipiell zum Füttern, habe schon öfter gelesen, dass Leute ihren Stören mit langen Rohen direkt das Futter an den Grund reichen. Eben damit andere Fische nicht gleich ran können. Das mit Nachts kombiniert mag vllt hinhauen.

Wie stellst du dir dass den Prinzipiell vor? Willst du öfter Forellen essen, bzw nen festen Bestand / die Vermehren / etc,... dann glaube ich fast brauchst du mind. 2 Teiche damit das ordentlich klappt


----------



## Heiko53 (24. März 2014)

Hallo Säp,
danke für die Info ich möchte die Forellen nicht zum essen nur halten.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heiko53 (24. März 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Heiko,
> 
> Regenbogenforellen fressen zwar auch nachts den einen oder anderen "zappelnten" Happen (__ Kleinfische, zappelnte __ Würmer, Insekten an der Oberfläche, __ Molche ect.) da sie Bewegungen mit dem Seitenlinienorgan orten können. Wenn das Futter sich aber nicht bewegt und nur ruhig am Boden absinkt/rumliegt (Kunstfutter) sind sie auf ihre Augen angewießen und erwischen im dunklen nicht mehr allzuviel.
> Ein Rinnsal aus einer direkt in Teichnähe gelegenen Quelle bringt bei Forellen nicht so viel auch wenns Quellwasser schön kühl ist. Quellwasser ist beim Austritt aus dem Boden fast sauerstofffrei, es muß daher mit "einigem Getöse" in den Teich stürzen (die Quelle sollte also auch eine größere Wassermenge bringen) um die Wasseroberfläche an Einlauf aufzureißen
> ...


Hallo Frank danke für die Info, von der Quelle kommt genug Wasser.Gruß Heiko


----------

